# Warnung vor versteckten Mehrwert-SMS



## Penelope Poe (22 Juni 2007)

Bitte aufpassen falls eine SMS von folgender Nummer bekommen sollte:
0650/6665040
http://oe3.orf.at/aktuell/stories/201690/


----------



## Wembley (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor versteckten Mehrwert-SMS*

Interessant. Ich habe vor kurzem auch diese Kettenmail erhalten und diese für eine Hoax-Mail  gehalten. Hier der Inhalt:


> Bitte aufpassen falls Ihr ein SMS von folgender Nummer bekommen solltet:
> 0650/6665040
> 
> Der Wortlaut der SMS ist meist ähnlich wie Folgendes:
> ...


In dieser Mail wird ja behauptet, die 0650-Nummer wäre eine Mehrwertnummer und das ist definitiv falsch. Die Mail klingt so, als wäre es gottgegeben, dass auf diese Art und Weise ein Abo abgeschlossen würde und man nichts tun könne. So ist es nun aber auch nicht.
Eine weitere Infoquelle:
http://www2.tu-berlin.de/www/software/blog.shtml?07178


> Was wie ein typischer Hoax aussieht, wird durch Aussagen der Telering-Hotline jedoch bestätigt. Diese erklärt, man habe die hinter diesen Praktiken steckende Firma bereits zur Unterlassung aufgefordert und eine Sperrung der Rufnummer angedroht.


Na geh, aufgefordert zur Unterlassung und die Sperrung der Rufnummer angedroht? Warum denen nicht gleich das Gas abdrehen, wenn es so offensichtlich ist, was da abgeht?

Noch zum Link von Ö3


			
				oe3.orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Die Netzbetreiber sind gegen diese Vorgehensweise machtlos, da nichts Illegales passiert.


Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht. Spam ist auch in Österreich verboten. Anzeige bei der Fernmeldebehörde und auf geht's. Aber die Antwort "Man kann nichts machen" ist bei den österreichischen Mobilfunkern ja nicht neu.

P.S. Mich würde aber schon brennend interessieren, wer hinter den dann ins Spiel gebrachten 0900-Nummern steht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

